# An introduction to my Grinding Rests



## metaler (17 Feb 2017)

Regarding my videos we now come to what I think are the most important for many as they show my grinding rests being used for sharpening workshop tools. I say important, as it has become apparent that some have made one but are not fully sure how to use them. This is not unreasonable, as I consider that sharpening workshop tools is, overall, the most varied of all workshop activities.

The following is a list of the ten which I have already prepared, just possibly there may be one or two more.

An Introduction to the Rests.
Lathe Knife tool.
Lathe boring tool, also applicable to a milling boring tool.
End Mill, end edges only.
End Mill, fully.
Dovetail cutter.
Slitting Saw.
Four Facet Drill form.
Wheel Dressing.
Centre Punch.

The one which I am making public this time is, not surprisingly, “An Introduction to the Rests. A link to this can be found here http://www.homews.co.uk/page145.html

In view of the importance of these videos I am publicising them on all of the English speaking forums which have links to my website. Does anyone have links with a non English speaking forum, if so, I would appreciate it if you can give my videos, particularly those for the grinding rests, a mention. 

Harold


----------



## Robbo3 (23 Feb 2017)

You don't seem to get any responses to your posts so I would like to say that I appreciate them & find your books & website very helpful. I just wish I had the ability to put your knowledge to better use.
Thank you.


----------



## woodpig (23 Feb 2017)

Good video, thanks for posting.


----------

